# Leinwand für Beamer - Frage



## Magogan (12. Juli 2011)

Hiho,

ich brauche eine ca. 3 Meter breite Leinwand für meinen Beamer. Da sie zwangsläufig vor das Fenster gehängt wird, muss ich sie andauernd hoch und runter machen. Eine motorbetriebene Leinwand wäre also zwar ideal, ist aber zu teuer. Ich dachte also eher an Kurbelleinwände, aber auch die kosten extrem viel (teilweise das Doppelte bis Dreifache einer Rollo-Leinwand). Also würde ich theoretisch eine Rollo-Leinwand nehmen. Aber ich habe im Moment so eine mit Federmechanismus. Ein Jahr lang hat sie einigermaßen gehalten, inzwischen kann ich sie gar nicht mehr richtig hochmachen.

Jetzt habe ich natürlich das Problem, dass ich vom Preis her eine Rollo-Leinwand kaufen müsste, die aber vermutlich ebenso nach 1-2 Jahren den Geist aufgibt. Also kam ich auf eine Idee und möchte euch deshalb fragen: Kann ich so eine Rollo-Leinwand irgendwie selber umbauen, sodass ich sie per Seilzug oder so ähnlich hoch- und runtermachen kann?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2011)

_Was hast du denn für'n Budget? Denn soooo teuer sind die motorbetriebenen Leinwände ja nun auch nicht._


----------



## Magogan (12. Juli 2011)

Ok, hat sich erledigt, ich habe jetzt eine motorbetriebene Leinwand für 320,50 Euro inklusive Versand bekommen (299 Euro ohne Versand).


----------

